# WELCOME new MODerator



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

WE have a new mod. welcome slotcarman 12078 thanks for help, :thumbsup: ps No Iam not going away lol Lendell


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

atta boy


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I vote Al Pink too!! Btween FC, SCM and Pinky......look out. You do need a bad cop ya know!! hahahaha


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations SCM


Rob


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SCM, Congrats & good luck!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed the NEW Name last night, but considering Hondarrell was also listed for a short time, I hesitated to send out welcomes....
Anyway, better late than Never, coulda used ya Joe- before the poopie started hitting the fan.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

so SCM is a new mod, congrats. Now you have to come the Midwest slot car show Like fordcowboy does :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Couldnt happen to a nicer guy. You go Joe!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That's great news. More moderation per mile.
Now one of you go ban Ditchrat for foul language. 
hojoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> Couldnt happen to a nicer guy. You go Joe!



x2 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Congrats .......


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for taking on the task!


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: Congrats SCM! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> :thumbsup: Congrats SCM! :thumbsup:


DITTO!!! :thumbsup:
Pete (Bubba 123) :wave:


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats Joe. Best of luck hope you can keep your sanity and good humor!!! Hank


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Congrats Joe, this is what Hobbytalk needed for awhile. Good luck, you and Lendell, on keeping this top spinning.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hopefully I'll add some balance to the moderation duties. Unlike me, Lendell has a real life and can't be on HT all day like I can. Once I get the hang of this he'll be able to relax a bit instead of using the little bit of spare time he has in his day tending the entire slot board, and Griff won't need to step in and do back up. I think we're going to be a good team! Since there's two of us, major decisions can be discussed until a mutual agreement is reached. I'm already getting a work out with all this tire drama! :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Tough job ya got there Sltmodman... I can't even imagine the complaint dept.
suggestions!!! Talk about a pain in the neck or maybe lower!!! Good luck...RM


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Welcome*

Joe,
Welcome aboard, When you get a chance i have a situation you can work on for me. I dont understand how HT can sign on a new Monerators, But i can`t get my up grade Back to paid member. Or get someone to answer from HT ,other then Monerators ? Is contact us email changed? Please read Supporter promotion when you get chance. Very fustrated over one month.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:Thanks for stepping into the breach, Slotcarman.

Now you need a new avatar. 








:lol:

*Hall Monitor - It's a dirty job, but somebody's got to do it.*

And I'm glad it's you, bubba.

--D


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dslot said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks for stepping into the breach, Slotcarman.
> 
> Now you need a new avatar.
> 
> ...


"And I'm glad it's you, bubba....."

Naw, Cartman has 2 much hair 2B "ME" :thumbsup:
ROFLMAO!!!

"Bubba" 123 :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Wurf wurf :lol: 

Not you, Bubba. 

Him, bubba.

--D
Arroooooooow.
Werewolf!
There wolf.
There wolf?
Yes, wolf there.
Why are we talking this way?
I thought you wanted to ...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dslot said:


> Wurf wurf :lol:
> 
> Not you, Bubba.
> 
> ...


"Young Frankenstien"...1 of me fav's ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Outstanding choice...Congrats


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

SCM thanks for helping FCB!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Joe, thank you. Our solo fearless leader now has a partner! The future's so bright I gotta wear shades. Good stuff.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------

